
nnn file manager on Termux (Android) - apjana
https://vimeo.com/346719001
======
apjana
A video to demonstrate how `nnn`
([https://github.com/jarun/nnn](https://github.com/jarun/nnn)) integrates with
native Android apps and the vim editor on Termux.

Device details:

    
    
        Android v8.1
        Octa core (2 GHz, Quad core, Cortex A73 + 2 GHz, Quad core, Cortex A53) processor
        6 GB RAM

